# Where in Spain to buy?



## alexb123a (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi All,

We are looking to move to spain from the uk. We have out own business and not children so we can move anywhere without restriction. So where in spain can we find a good property for a good price?

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty well anywhere at the moment! Prices have fallen massively since the slump and are still falling. So make a checklist of your other criteria - city, coast or rural? near other Brits or in a mainly Spanish community? hot and arid, or green and cool? etc etc. then perhaps we can help you better.

NB Everyone here will advise you to rent for a while first, to get the feel of the area. Also you might well get stuck with a property you can't sell when you need to.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Alex, welcome to the forum. I see you are in Bedfordshire, I lived in Luton, Stopsley and Toddington many years ago.

Property prices have also fallen in the Canary Islands where I now live, it is a buyers market, but do rent first to get the feel of your chosen destination.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

alexb123a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are looking to move to spain from the uk. We have out own business and not children so we can move anywhere without restriction. So where in spain can we find a good property for a good price?
> 
> Thanks


As someone who is looking into this as well. I assume your business is in the uk and either you dont run it or its internet based?

Also how long is a bit of string?

Please listen to the advice you will get here. However what works for one person may not work for you. 
We have family in one area and we have visited a couple of times a year over the last 10years. And we are still not decided on what we what, in fact with the problems and rising costs we are in fact thinking twice at the moment. Again this is our situation yours will be different.

If I was starting from scratch. I would bring up Goggle maps, pick some areas, then search for non tourist things in these areas. Then work out the type of property you would like, then visit websites and contact agents for more information. 

After that you should visit in the winter, the first time we did I was surprised at the differences form the summer.

Its your decision at the end of the day but good luck to you, and I hope you are successful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Hello Alex, welcome to the forum. I see you are in Bedfordshire, I lived in Luton, Stopsley and Toddington many years ago.
> 
> Property prices have also fallen in the Canary Islands where I now live, it is a buyers market, but do rent first to get the feel of your chosen destination.


OMG I didn't know you lived there!!!

:welcome: alex

I grew up in Bedfordshire, moved to London in my 20s but we moved back to Bedfordshire after we got married. I had my daughters at the L&D !!

as the others have said - you need to decide where you want to be - there are bargains to be had pretty much everywhere...& prices are likely to drop even further yet....

where have you been in Spain ? What did you like/dislike about where you were?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Barriej said:


> After that you should visit in the winter, the first time we did I was surprised at the differences from the summer.
> 
> Its your decision at the end of the day but good luck to you, and I hope you are successful.


Good advice, and if you can, I'd visit in fiestas too. In many places the fiestas (fairground rides, trumpet and drum bands on the hour all through the night, all night discos, bulls running through the street at 7:30 in the morning, open air concerts, fireworks, bangers...) happen right outside your front door, or certainly within hearing distance and you might not appreciate town life so much after you'd lived through a week of celebrations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

we have been kicking around the idea of buying here, and even have visited a few places and looked at property...but what has us holding off is the latest report that housing prices are falling faster now, than at anytime since the crisis started. Not so much that we want to turn around and sell it for a profit but more because we think next year we could pay much less.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Hello Alex, welcome to the forum. I see you are in Bedfordshire, I lived in Luton, Stopsley and Toddington many years ago.
> 
> Property prices have also fallen in the Canary Islands where I now live, it is a buyers market, but do rent first to get the feel of your chosen destination.



We have a house in Stopsley!!


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

We have one in villarrobledo.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> We have a house in Stopsley!!


We used to live in Limbury.

with prices falling almost daily i would not buy at the mo, id rent and spend some time making sure it was the right area.
we have family in Spain and I like the area but would not live there.


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

alexb123a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are looking to move to spain from the uk. We have out own business and not children so we can move anywhere without restriction. So where in spain can we find a good property for a good price?
> 
> Thanks


Was recently in the costa calida area in the far south eastern coner of Spain & did look at a couple of propertys to buy, but really out of interest as we will be renting when we go.

One we looked at in 2011 and was £399,999 had droped to £275,000 in 12 months, and they will still not sell it at that price.

It really is a buyers market over there.

The only way you will know if an area is suitable though is to book a fortnight or so over there and go and trawl round the agents and properties and prospective locations. 

Also I would like to point out that this isn't really a holiday when you do it.

If you genuinely want to live in Spain, you will in effect be working for those two or three weeks.

I see people on here say book a holiday (?) and go and have a look round.

Holiday is so much the wrong word to describe such a fact finding mission, IMHO you will need a car for the duration if you really want to get a feel for places.

The area is not everyones cup of tea and it can look pretty barren in places compared to much of the UK but that is due to climate, but it is awash with cheap property and has good connections (choice of airports etc) flightwise and roadwise, which is a consideration if you need to leave the County on a semi regular basis.

Spain is a large and diverse Country and it is hard for any one person to say where any other person would be happy.


----------



## lagoona (Jul 5, 2012)

It depends on what you're searching for, there are good prices in a lot of places, you just need to search for your priorities.


----------

